# How do I connect to my routers admin panel?



## concort (Sep 23, 2008)

I cannot figure out how to log in to change my routers firewall settings? I have a DI-524 D-Link router and need to dissable the firewall. How do I do this? I thought you log in by typing 192.168.0.1 into browser? However when I do this it does not bring anything up? It times out. No admin comes up to log in to. Can anyone help? I really need to change my firewall settings!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this

http://support.dlink.com/emulators/di524_revc/h_wizard.html


----------



## concort (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for this link....however I need to somehow disable the firewall. How do I do this? This just takes me through a series of steps to SET UP The router.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Once you get into the router, there may be a section to disable the firewall, but there might not be either


----------



## concort (Sep 23, 2008)

OK thanks but how do I get "INTO" the router. The module that you sent the link for is a set up module that takes you through steps to simply set the router up. I didn't see where you actually get "into" the router through some control panel or something to actually change firewall settings. That's what I need.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the IP address of your PC(Not sure how to tell you to find that on OSX)


----------



## concort (Sep 23, 2008)

I can find out but don't I need the IP address of the router instead? That is what I need to change firewall settings on, not the pc.

I have the ip address of this router already (192.168.0.1) but when I type that into my browser window it just google searches that address. How do I get access to the admin for my router to change firewall settings?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unless of course the base address of the router has been changed to avoid conflict with another device like the cable/dsl modem.

The IP address of the PC will tell us.

Are you hooked up wired to the router with the PC your trying to log in on?


----------



## concort (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes my pc is hard-wired to the router. Here is the info I got off the PC:

Link0local IPv6 Address - - - fc80::e0dc:caaf:502d:7675%10
IPv4 Address - - - 192.168.15.102
Subnet Mask - - - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - - - 192.168.15.1

Does any of this help?


Main reason for accessing my router's admin controls, I got this ipod and one of the video chat apps won't connect through our wifi...Apple said it was due to our firewall. Not sure how much truth is in that but regardless I need to access the router's controls panel and reset some firewall settings. Can you help so I can custom set some of these settings?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

try 192.168.15.1 for the admin panel.


----------

